# SSBB Character Wishlist...



## MathewWins (Oct 9, 2008)

I has a SSBB Char wishlist...

1. Pedobear
2. Raichu
3. Marcus Pheonix
4. Shadow the Hedgehog
5. The Finder (Apple)


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 9, 2008)

MUDjoe2 said:


> *Megaman*


YES and Zero!


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 9, 2008)

Silibus said:


> YES and Zero!



Protoman >> Zero


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 9, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> Protoman >> Zero


Protoman is defective, Zero is eternal.


----------



## moogle (Oct 10, 2008)

geno >.>


----------



## SirRob (Oct 10, 2008)

1. Micaiah or another FE lord
2. Tails
3. Wolf Link and Midna
4. Tails
5. Issac
6. Tails
7. Pokemon Rival Blue/Green
8. Tails
9. Megaman
10. Tails


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 10, 2008)

SirRob said:


> 1. Micaiah or another FE lord
> 2. Tails
> 3. Wolf Link and Midna
> 4. Tails
> ...


YAY Tails-sama!


----------



## moogle (Oct 10, 2008)

lol tails


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 10, 2008)

1) Kenshiro from Fist of the North Star (I'd laugh)
2) Serious Sam (again laughing)
3) Sol Badguy
4) Goku (wouldn't make any sense, but does anything in this game?)
5) Rambo


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 10, 2008)

Haruhi.

She uses her amazing breasts, powers of molestation, and giant blue dudes.

Konata.
:3
:3
:3
KILLED WITH :3


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 10, 2008)

The current Sonic team Character Roster...plus Mighty


----------



## Year_of_the_Fox (Oct 10, 2008)

1. Zhuge Liang
2. Tails
3. Plusle and Minun
4. Mew
5. Char Aznable
6. Team Rocket
7. Lucille Ball
8. Wolf link and Midna
9. Desi Arnaz
10. I dunno, but there are others..


----------



## AlexX (Oct 10, 2008)

Dio Brando.

Wait, we already have Luigi. Nevermind.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 10, 2008)

1: Terry Bogard, mother fucker. But realistically,
2: Isaac or Felix from Golden Sun as a PC.
3: A character from the Breath of Fire series. No, not one of the furry ones; fuck you.
4: Byuu from Bahamut Lagoon. <3
5: Tsuna, from Otogi 2. 8D


----------



## Year_of_the_Fox (Oct 10, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Dio Brando.
> 
> Wait, we already have Luigi. Nevermind.


but has he dropped a steamroller on someone and gone WRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY ? I think not


----------



## Year_of_the_Fox (Oct 10, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> 3: A character from the Breath of Fire series. No, not one of the furry ones; fuck you.



I wouldn't mind seeing Fou Lu from 4, or maybe Ryu from 3 or 4. nobody from 5 though. I think that was the worst of them, personally. maybe Ursula? I dont thikn she's a furry.. .. Nina would be cool, too. likely the one from 4. or maybe.. was it Katt? or was she a furry? I dont really remember 2 that well..


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 10, 2008)

Now I know this is a wishlist but...

...

Well actually nevermind. Even if I say it people will ignore it and basically use random arguments that somehow had been pulled from their tailholes.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 10, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Now I know this is a wishlist but...
> 
> ...
> 
> Well actually nevermind. Even if I say it people will ignore it and basically use random arguments that somehow had been pulled from their tailholes.


Please, I would like to see who you would add. ^_^


----------



## AlexX (Oct 10, 2008)

Year_of_the_Fox said:


> but has he dropped a steamroller on someone and gone WRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY ? I think not


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlHxQmd4yCI

Well, not a steamroller, but...


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 10, 2008)

Daisy
Midna
Rosalina
some more characters of Fire Emblem, like Soren, Lyn, or even Tibarn o.o
Toad!!!!!!
Boo


----------



## Kukilunestar (Oct 10, 2008)

Besides Geno, there was one thing that I always wanted to see...

Your character grabs an assist trophy, and nothing happens...

Then all of a sudden... from the side of the screen...



















































Phoenix Wright sends your opponents flying off into the distance with a mighty roar of "OBJECTION!" ^-^


----------



## Yoshistar (Oct 10, 2008)

From the Mother series... I say either Flint or Paula.  Paula makes more sense, though; there's never enough room for another girl in the roster.

Duster can join Jeff in the assist trophy category, I suppose.


----------



## X (Oct 10, 2008)

master chief
chuck Norris (cancel that, the game console would explode if they put him in.)


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 10, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> chuck Norris (cancel that, the game console would explode if they put him in.)


and if it didnt explode all his moves are instant ko moves


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 10, 2008)

and his Final Smash would be a roundhouse kick? sheesh, give me a break <_<


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 10, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> and if it didnt explode all his moves are instant ko moves


Just by choosing him, everyone loses.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 10, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> 1) Kenshiro from Fist of the North Star (I'd laugh)


 Yeah, that would be fair to add someone who can inflict delayed 999 damage.




> 4) Goku (wouldn't make any sense, but does anything in this game?)


Goku's already in the game, he only changed his name to Lucario.


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 10, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> Duster can join Jeff in the assist trophy category, I suppose.


 
There was a rumor at one point that he was going to be one.

Anyways, Tom Nook, Monkey D. Luffy, my mascot, Geno, and Rockman Juno just to name a few.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 10, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> and his Final Smash would be a roundhouse kick? sheesh, give me a break <_<


nah was thinking more of everyone just suiciding off the stage


----------



## MathewWins (Oct 10, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Haruhi.
> 
> She uses her amazing breasts, powers of molestation, and giant blue dudes.
> 
> ...




yeah that would be pretty awesome!
her taunt would be BOOBY JIGGLE!


----------



## SirRob (Oct 10, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> nah was thinking more of everyone just suiciding off the stage


No, that would be his neutral A. His final smash would be so powerful, the Wii would explode.


----------



## Narffet (Oct 10, 2008)

Jesus


----------



## Year_of_the_Fox (Oct 10, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> master chief



I really doubt that would never happen. ever. and despite whatever gripes I have with this game, I'm glad for every day I can turn on Brawl and NOT see Master Chief

anyway, I wouldn't mind seeing King K Rool or Megaman. King K Rool to play opposite of DK, and Megaman because it's a classic Nintendo game that's been on near every one of its consoles. Dr. Robotnik/Eggman might be funny to see, or maybe Chaos, but I dunno


----------



## Kangamutt (Oct 10, 2008)

Simon Belmont and Dracula. Castlevania is one of the best NES classics, and it's not in SSB!


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 10, 2008)

Year_of_the_Fox said:


> I really doubt that would never happen. ever. and despite whatever gripes I have with this game, I'm glad for every day I can turn on Brawl and NOT see Master Chief


reminds me of http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=LbbRpN2FNmw


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 10, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> reminds me of http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=LbbRpN2FNmw


lolololololololololollolloloollol


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 11, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> 5: Tsuna, from Otogi 2. 8D



For some reason, I thought you would say that, which is why I did not.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 11, 2008)

Tsuna's probably too good to be in Brawl, though.  His sword is taller then he is.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 11, 2008)

MathewWins said:


> yeah that would be pretty awesome!
> her taunt would be BOOBY JIGGLE!


For once I agree with you. 

Except if she were a character, Mikuru, Yuki, and Koizumi would have to join.

...Yuki would kick so much ass.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 11, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Tsuna's probably too good to be in Brawl, though.  His sword is taller then he is.




He can separate it in half and/or use that thing on his forearm. Though his ability to fly endlessly and zip around might be a little... unfair.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 11, 2008)

That and the fucking shock waves at the ends of some of his combos that give him even more ass raping range.

He doesn't fly nearly as well as Sadamitsu or Seimei, though. His flying could be limited to his upwards rush attack being his Up B Special.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh my god yes I remember that. The uppercut move, then combo where he slams into the ground with the shock waves. Rapes everything.


I never really played with Sadamitsu, Seimei, or Suetake much. Kintoki and Tsuna really stole the limelight for me. I'm going out and buying this game later today. BRB


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 11, 2008)

Ok.  You really should try Sadamitsu, though.  Gotta love little girls that can fly and rape everything with giant scythe blades with a crow that can freeze people.


----------

